# Goat Jail (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jun 29, 2011)

After losing sweet little "Fern" to a Bobcat, it made us build something that would make it much harder for a Bobcat to get the three remaining kids.

Well, it is not much to look at. But, it is very strong and hopefully secure.

Here is the front while it was still in the process of being covered with a double layer of chicken wire.






Here it is finished with the remaining three kids inside.






Around the bottom there is a layer of pallets, then inside there is a layer of double chicken wire, wired on the metal framework. The doors are covered with a double layer of 1/4 inch hardware cloth. On the top, half is a layer of 2inch by 4inch stock fencing with chicken wire on it, the other half is 1 inch ply wood secured with heavy duty wire, bolts and nuts.  To hold it in place are heavy duty metal fence posts. It is not going anywhere! 

This will be their "nite nite" bed. It is pretty big really, about 8ft x 8ft. The kids have plenty of room.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks sturdy to me.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

hee hee...you are right...it's not much to look at, but it looks as strong as Fort Knox!  I don't think even a bear could get in there!  GREAT job!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 30, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> hee hee...you are right...it's not much to look at, but it looks as strong as Fort Knox!  I don't think even a bear could get in there!  GREAT job!!


Well, a bear just might be able to put a paw in there!  We had a bear attack in the mountians just today. With all the fires around us, and the lack of rain we have lots of preditors coming down into more populated areas looking for food and water.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Job!


----------

